# NHR - 20% status, documents required?



## liksah (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi everyone

I'm moving to Portugal and hoping to apply for NHR status. I make most of my money online through web development, software work, etc. For the income from this work, I'd like to apply for the 20% tax treatment.

I've come to understand that the NHR for this is a two step process:
1. Apply for NHR (this is based on the not having lived in Portugal, etc. etc. <- easy for me)
2. Apply for the 20% tax status. (what do I have to provide for this?)

Has anyone gone through this process before? I don't really have any long term contracts for this work, it's usually freelance type stuff so I just have shorter agreements. How can I justify that my income will come under the 'allowed categories' for NHR? Will I have to maintain contracts for each project I undertake?

I'm an software engineer if that's of any consequence.


If anyone here has gone through the 20% "application process" I'd really appreciate any insight. Thanks a lot.


----------

